# ~INDONESIAN Cities,What is your favourite?~



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

*JAVA ISLAND*

*JAKARTA~The capital City of Indonesia*


















































*SURABAYA~The city of hero
~Second biggest city in Indonesia*

















*BANDUNG~The city of Flower*

















*SEMARANG~Capital of Central Java*

















*YOGYAKARTA~The heart of Indonesian culture (beside Bali)*

















*SOLO~A heritage city*









*MALANG~A city @ East Java*









*TANGERANG,BANTEN*










*SUMATERA ISLAND*
*MEDAN,Third largest city in Indonesia*

















*PALEMBANG CITY ~Awarded as the cleanest city in South East Asia*


















*BATAM~Free Trade Zone*

















*PEKANBARU,RIAU*

















*BANGKA-BELITUNG PROVINCE*

















*PADANG,WEST SUMATERA*


















*BENGKULU CITY*


















*BANDAR LAMPUNG CITY*

















*BANDA ACEH *

















*KALIMANTAN ISLAND*
*BALIKPAPAN CITY*


















*BANJARMASIN CITY*

















*PALANGKARAYA CITY*

















*SAMARINDA CITY*


















*PONTIANAK CITY~The city on equator*


















*SULAWESI ISLAND*
*MAKASSAR CITY,THE BIGGEST @ EAST INDONESIA*

















*MANADO CITY*

















*MALUKU (MOLUCCAS) & PAPUA*
*AMBON CITY*

















*JAYAPURA CITY*


















*BALI & NUSA TENGGARA*
*BALI*
~The shopping arcade

































WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE?


----------



## xolang (Oct 29, 2007)

I like Manado.

Ambon is also really nice, but it is now officially divided into Muslim and Christian sectors, which is kinda weird..


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Jakarta*



_Jakarta is the capital of The Republic of Indonesia, with 12 millions population makes Jakarta as one of the biggest city in Asia. Jakarta is state city as the special region of the Capital and the Federal state in Java Island among 6 states others._

*Semarang*



_
Semarang is a city on the north coast of the island of Java, Indonesia. It is the capital of the province of Central Java. It has an area of 373.67 km² and a population of approximately 1.5 million people, making it the Indonesia's fifth largest city_

*Bogor*



_Bogor is a city in West Java with a population of approximately 800,000 people in the CBD area and 2,000,000 in suburban area, bringing a total of 3 million population. It was the capital of Indonesia during the British occupation under Stamford Raffles and was used as the capital by the Dutch during the dry season, then known as Buitenzorg (meaning "beyond worry")._

*Surabaya*



_Surabaya (formerly spelled as Soerabaja) is Indonesia's second-largest city, and the capital of the province of East Java. It is also one of the biggest cities in Southeast Asia. It is located on the northern shore of eastern Java at the mouth of the Mas River and at the side of the Madura Strait. It is known as the city of heroes, because of its role in the Indonesian War of Independence_

*Bandung*



_Bandung is the capital of West Java state, it is located in the highland of Sunda plateau. Bandung is well known as "Paris Van Java" and it's became the 
city of mode like Milan and Paris. Bandung or Flower city is very attractive as tourist destination._
*
Yogyakarta*



_
Jogja city or Yogyakarta is the capital of Sultanate State of Ngayogyakarta Hardidiningrat, the special state for Yogyakarta's kingdom. Jogja is well known as student city because many of top university in there. Yogya also known as the mix between culture of Javanese style and the colonial style. _


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my God, another thread with similar topic again... :nuts:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Jakarta. As a rule, my favorite city in every country is it's the capital. Some exceptions: Brasilia (Sao Paulo, Brazil), Canberra (Sydney, Australia), Washington DC (New York City, USA).*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

K14N said:


> Oh my God, another thread with similar topic again... :nuts:


hno:hno:hno:

Melvin..you just made another one at cityscapes & skyline ?!?

you might just get banned for making too many thread...:bash:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> hno:hno:hno:
> 
> Melvin..you just made another one at cityscapes & skyline ?!?
> 
> you might just get banned for making too many thread...:bash:


i like this thread..whatever people says! Melvin it's your right to create something


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Melvin is a very very very proud Indonesian.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sorry.,..
But I think,there is no Topic like that before in "Travel & Geography" OK?


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

samuel89 said:


> i like this thread..whatever people says! Melvin it's your right to create something


Ya ya ya, coz you're even more "too much" than Melvin :nuts::nuts:

:bash::bash:



~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> I'm sorry.,..
> But I think,there is no Topic like that before in "Travel & Geography" OK?


Melvin, thanx for still apreciating others' opinion, better than someone above...

I think the purpose of this thread is to promote Indonesia rite? then why do you have to make another new thread? We have already had a thread about our country and it's even the most viewed thread in "Travel and Geography". Let's enrich and cheer up that thread bro...

Pls don't follow someone who only wants to break SSC record of Most thread starter, I think that really useless. I believe u're better than him


----------

